# Jacob Moon at The Roxy. Acton



## Guest (Feb 17, 2015)

As I drove through town today, I noticed the marquee on The Roxy (I've yet to go in 
there, it may be a good excuse to) has Jacob Moon playing on Friday, Feb 27th. 
If you haven't heard of this Hamilton native, he may be worth checking out. 
Here's how I found out about him.

[video=youtube;W4vd9OVLO7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4vd9OVLO7Q[/video]


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've seen him a couple of times - great player. 

Unfortunately last time I saw him, he was schilling for Compassion Canada and showed a really creepy video - hopefully that was an anomaly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2015)

If that happens, it'll be my cue to go outside for a smoke.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Saw him a year or so ago at a house concert. Very good performance, and well worth seeing again. 

Highly recommended.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Is the Roxy the steel building downtown where all the locals pound the dung out of each other?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2015)

At one time it was (so I've heard). That was before I moved into town 20 years ago. 
Roxy is the current name. It used to be Manny's Roadhouse Home of the Blues. Bands 
would do gigs there to limber up before hitting the Toronto circuit. April Wine, Dr Hook, 
and The Headstones were some of what I seen there. A lot of good local/territorial
talent did their bit there as well.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Ha ha, I amember Manny's! Got into a "volume wars" jam session once. I was plugged into a dimed BF Super & couldn't hear myself above a Marshall half stack & some Line 6(?) POS. Then add in the backwash from the steel roof to 3 guitarists.....my ears are still ringing.


----------

